# 2014 Big Game Application Guidebook



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

It's now online at http://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2014_pdfs/2014_biggameapp.pdf


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My goodness is it that time already? ----SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks ! Been studying Arizona and Nevada regs all week--need a break







.

Looking at the new guidebook, cant help thinking, 
This new law SHOT through the whole process like a rocket ship.







.







.....:

*Utah Hunter Mentoring Program 
*_Utah Admin. Rule R657-67 
_Over the years, the Division has received many requests from parents and grandparents who wish to share their big game hunting permits with younger relatives. 
In 2013, the Utah Legislature passed a new law that addressed these requests by launching a new hunter mentoring program. 
The program allows eligible adults to share their big game hunting permits with eligible minors. Acting as a mentor, the adult is required to accompany the youth into the field. 
Here's a quick look at how the program works: 

All big game permits are eligible for sharing.
To qualify for the program, a minor must be a Utah resident between the ages of 12 and 17; possess a Utah Hunter Education number; and be either the child, stepchild, grandchild or legal ward of the mentor - or be suffering from a life-threatening medical condition.
The mentor may be either a resident or a nonresident, but must be at least 21 years of age and able to legally possess a firearm.
The mentor may not receive any form of compensation for participating in the program.
Both the mentor and the participating minor can carry a firearm in the field. However, only one animal may be taken per permit.
For detailed program information, visit _wildlife.utah.gov/mentoring_.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Other changes I like :

​*New options for the any-weapon hunts: *If you have a permit to hunt big game with any legal weapon, you may now use a crossbow, a draw lock or a muzzleloader with a magnifying scope. For details, see the _2014 Utah Big Game Field Regulations _guidebook that will be available in May 2014. 

*Change to spike elk hunting on Monroe Mountain: *After receiving feedback from southern Utah sportsmen, the Utah Wildlife Board has eliminated the any legal weapon hunt for spike elk on Monroe Mountain. The spike elk muzzleloader and archery hunts will still take place. 

*New hunts: *The Utah Wildlife Board has approved a few new hunts for 2014, including a bison hunt in the Book Cliffs and a bighorn sheep hunt in central Utah. See the details in the hunt tables that begin on page 32 or visit _wildlife.utah.gov/maps_.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

To the OP: Thanks for posting this...I guess it's time to start thinking about hunting again (not that I ever really stop).


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Goofy, And how do you feel about this new little gem tucked away on page 22 that didn't even go through the process (or Draft)?:

"An additional 20 percent of each unit's total number of archery permits will be available to youth as general-season archery deer permits. For example, if the Wildlife Board approves 500 general-season archery permits for a particular unit, another 100 archery permits will be available to youth for over-the-counter purchase.

This new opportunity is in addition to the 20 percent of all buck deer permits that are already allocated to youth in the drawing."


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I was just looking at that EFA !!

Was going to look at last years guide book to compare ..

Not sure what they are trying to acomplish here ????

Last year, Those tags avalible didn't even come close to selling out!
In-fact, If I remember correctly, Thousand Lakes is the ONLY unit that sold 
all the OTC archery youth tags that were avalible ..... 

Was it not 10% last year ? now it's bumped up to 20%....
And I reading this right?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

That is a ton of extra tags?! If they approve 500, its for a reason. So now do they have to use math, approve lower numbers, then submit? Seems like you could end up above objective. Monroe should become a very very attractive muzzy spike hunt now! Does the actual mentor guidelines state anything about being in a certain range????


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Statewide it's only an additional 3,000 permits or so for OTC Youth Archery. With the low success rates (somewhere in the range of 20% as well), that's only roughly 600 extra deer to hit the dirt. I don't see a big issue with it. Better to get youth involved in the sport than make them sit around and wait a year or two in the general draws before they can hunt. If they're not hunting, there are plenty of other distractions to keep their attention. If we don't get them young, we'll lose most of them.

Disclaimer: I didn't go look up statewide archery tag numbers or success rates, but from past experience, I know they should be close. Don't kill me because I don't have the exact numbers. I hung up my bow 4 years ago because I didn't have the time I wanted to put into it. When life isn't so busy, I'll pick it up again, but until then...


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Does the actual mentor guidelines state anything about being in a certain range????


Item 1, Post # 3...

All big game permits are eligible for sharing.

Any,,, general, antlerless, LE, OIAL, CWMU, tag, ON any given range.

Even Harvest objective tags, Sportsmen permits, concervation permits and Expo tags !!!!!

Ya, EVERYTHING and ALL of them....:grin:..8)..;-).


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> Item 1, Post # 3...
> 
> All big game permits are eligible for sharing.
> 
> ...


Let me rephrase my question. Does the mentor guidlines state that the mentor needs to be within a certain range of the youth? I know it was talked about in the proposal. However, if you don't make it very clear it will be easy for those who are not as engaged as us to understand what the "opportunity" actually entails.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> other changes i like :
> 
> *new hunts: *the utah wildlife board has approved a few new hunts for 2014, including a bison hunt in the book cliffs and a bighorn sheep hunt in central utah. See the details in the hunt tables that begin on page 32 or visit _wildlife.utah.gov/maps_.


-()/-

*ooo*
-*|*-


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Let me rephrase my question. Does the mentor guidlines state that the mentor needs to be within a certain range of the youth?.


 *
R657-67-3. Requirements for Sharing Permits.​*(1) A Hunting Mentor may lawfully share a permit with a Qualifying Minor, and a
Qualifying Minor may lawfully take big game authorized by the Hunting Mentor's permit, if the
following conditions are satisfied:
(a) The Qualifying Minor is at least 12 years of age when hunting;
(b) The Qualifying Minor has successfully completed a Hunter's Education Program
recognized by the Division and possesses a Utah Hunter's Education number;
(c) The Hunting Mentor receives prior written approval by the Division authorizing the
sharing of the permit;
(d) The Hunting Mentor receives no form of compensation or remuneration for sharing
the permit with the Qualifying Minor;
(e) The Hunting Mentor accompanies the Qualifying Minor while hunting at a distance
where the Hunting Mentor can communicate with the Qualifying Minor by voice or hand signals;
(f) The Hunting Mentor provides advice, assistance, and mentoring on sportsman ethics,
techniques, and safety to the Qualifying Minor; and
(g) Both the Hunting Mentor and the Qualifying Minor otherwise comply with all laws,
rules, and regulations governing the taking of big game as authorized by the permit.
(2) A Qualifying Minor does not need to possess a valid hunting or combination license​to participate in the mentor program.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They should have clarified that... voice carries quite well over a radio.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> They should have clarified that... voice carries quite well over a radio.
> 
> -DallanC


And hand signals can be seen from quite a ways away.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

And hand signals can also be seen quite a ways over a cell phone camera.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So really, the youth just needs an iPad so he can Skype with Grandpa in the rest home while hes up on top of the mountain hunting, got it!


-DallanC


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

This mentor program is the worst thing to hit Utah since...


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

So now youth have 5 (or more) different chances to fill a buck deer tag (or two or three)!
1- 20% of the original unit quotas in the youth draws for each weapon.
2- A chance in the unit "adult" draw (after the lifetime licensees, the DH and the youth draws) for each weapon.
3- Over-the-counter from the left-over original youth quotas for each weapon.
4- Over the-counter archery from the additional 20% youth archery quota.
5- Sharing one (or two or ?) from the Utah Hunter Mentoring Program.

ANY youth who doesn't get a deer tag just doesn't want one!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> So really, the youth just needs an iPad so he can Skype with Grandpa in the rest home while hes up on top of the mountain hunting, got it!
> 
> -DallanC


-_O- I was thinking the exact same thing as I was reading through these responses.

Did we ever get any clarification about how close grandpas urn has to be to count as contact as well?

Carry on.


----------



## Antlers&Fish (Nov 21, 2013)

I know their intentions are good but sounds like party hunting to me.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmm two people with TWO guns and 1 tag. Yep!


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Do we SERIOUSLY have to have ANOTHER thread on the mentor program? Time to move on from this one. I for one am excited that the 2014 hunts are out there officially and have already been trying to plan my attack.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Besides, Goofy gave it his stamp of approval, so CASE CLOSED! ---------SS


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Antlers&Fish said:


> I know their intentions are good ..............


 Oh? Good for who? Until I know who, where, when and why this idea (and others) was brought up in the first place, I'll reserve my opinion of their intentions!


----------



## fastcamo (Aug 27, 2012)

TS30 said:


> Do we SERIOUSLY have to have ANOTHER thread on the mentor program? Time to move on from this one. I for one am excited that the 2014 hunts are out there officially and have already been trying to plan my attack.


Not one time did anyone say that YOU had to participate. YOU and only YOU, choose to get involved or not.


----------

